#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Αύξηση δόμησης κατά 5% λόγω ενεργειακής κλάσης Α (§1 άρθρου 25 ΝΟΚ)

## giannismav2011

Για περιβαντολλογικούς λόγους εως της 30 Ιουνίου 2021 αν το νέο κτίριο είναι ενεργειακής κατηγοριας Α έχεις δικαίωμα άυξηση της δόμησης 5%. Δεδομένου ότι απο 30 Ιουνίου και έπειτα είναι υποχρεωτικό τα νέα κτίρια να είναι Α' ενεργειακής κλάσης θα ισχύει αυτή η αύξηση 5%;;

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς, εκτός εάν τροποποιηθεί ο ΝΟΚ.

----------

